# Webserver verschickt keine E-Mails



## sam (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

       habe gerade festgestellt, dass mein Server (Debian) über die PHP-Funktion mail() keine E-Mails verschickt.
       Die einzige Log-Datei, die ich gefunden habe (mail.log) war komplett leer.
       Auch PHP gibt mir keine Fehlermeldung aus.

       Auszug aus phpinfo()


```
sendmail_from no value
      sendmail_path /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i
```
   Der Wert für sendmail_from muss nicht gesetzt sein, oder?

 Habe gelesen, dass ich mein sendmail so konfigurieren könnte, dass es E-Mails über einen SMTP sendet...das wäre mir ganz recht, nur kam ich auch da nicht recht weit 

  Öhm...Hilfe!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

> ; For Win32 only.
> ;sendmail_from = me@example.com
> 
> ; For Unix only.  You may supply arguments as well (default: "sendmail -t -i").
> sendmail_path = ....


Win2k oder Linuxsystem? Welchen MTA setzt du ein? Wirklich noch Sendmail? Wie hast du ihn installiert, usw.?


----------



## sam (28. Dezember 2004)

Wie bereits geschrieben handelt es sich um ein Linux-System (Debian).
    Selbst installiert oder konfiguriert habe ich noch nichts...dachte da wäre etwas vorinstalliert.

    Wenn ich in der php.ini den Pfad zu Sendmail angebe (usr/sbin/sendmail), schlägt die PHP-Funktion mail() fehl.
    Ohne den Pfad gibt die Funktion 1 aus...allerdings bleibt mein Posteingang leer.

    mfg
    sam

 Edit: Glatt vergessen: MTA ist Exim soweit ich das gesehen habe...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Dezember 2004)

Klar kommt dann nix an, weil PHP nicht weiß, wohin mit der Email 

In Exim bin ich nicht fitt, kann dir dabei also leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## sam (28. Dezember 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar kommt dann nix an, weil PHP nicht weiß, wohin mit der Email


 Aber in phpinfo() steht ja dann ein Wert, auch wenn ich es in der php.ini leer lasse...scheint standardmäßig so drin zu sein.



			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In Exim bin ich nicht fitt, kann dir dabei also leider nicht weiterhelfen.


 Schade...trotzdem danke für den Versuch 

   Vielleicht geht mir ja noch ein Exim-Profi in die Falle 

   mfg
   sam


----------



## sam (28. Dezember 2004)

*Volle Kraft zurück!* 

    Habe gerade ein Kapitel in meinem Debian-Buch gefunden, das sich mit _eximconfig_ befasst...da habe ich jetzt erst mal ein bisschen was zu tun.
    Ich melde mich bei Fragen schon 

    mfg
    sam


----------

